# Skid Plates?



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello,
I'm in need of a good skid plate that doesnt loose a bunch of ground clearence when you put it on, I have destroyed the stock plastic one and am now running nothing, and am scarred. My buddy has a DG Panzer plate on his it is very stout but it hangs down and acts like a plow most of the time... What plates are out there that will give great protection but wont make me lose a ton of ground clearance?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

The plastic one is soundproofing. It didn't protect you anyway.

Engine mount spacers are the way to go.


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Bazmcc said:


> The plastic one is soundproofing. It didn't protect you anyway.
> 
> Engine mount spacers are the way to go.


Thanks, I am new to the scene of needing oil pan protection, where would I be able to pick up a set of these and what are the pros/cons


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

http://euroimagetuning.myshopify.com/products/mk4-motor-mount-spacer-kit-complete

Pros
Engine sits higher

Cons
Long axel is closer to the frame of the chassis.

Or you could get a hybrid oil pan


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Bazmcc said:


> http://euroimagetuning.myshopify.com/products/mk4-motor-mount-spacer-kit-complete
> 
> Pros
> Engine sits higher
> ...


Hybrid?? who has these, I remember seeing them on ecs but now I can't find them


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Same company, same website.

http://euroimagetuning.myshopify.com/collections/engine-bay/products/hybrid-oil-pan-1-8t


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

If your on air why fear  Just be ready to air up when you encounter a hole :vampire:

But no really, hybrid pan is the way to go, I like the idea of knowing a panzar plate protects so much more of the underside then just a hybrid pan but thats just me, I can deal with it hanging lower, plus if you air out it sounds better :laugh:


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a TDI so I dont know if the hybrid will work for me??


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

1.8T sump and TDI sump fit just the same.

You will need a shorter oil pickup though.


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

I just talked to the guys at the shop and they said taht the oil pan will not work for my application(tdi) so I guess Im back to getting a skid plate


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Ah sorry. I noticed they only do the 1.8T ones.

There's a guy over here selling the other ones that fit these:

1.9TDI/SDI
1.6 8v
2.0 8v
1.8 20v non turbo

I'll try and find you a part number.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Here you go.

1JM198601T

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=102541


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

awesome thanks, even with running this hybrid I would need a skid plate wouldnt I


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

bagdwag said:


> awesome thanks, even with running this hybrid I would need a skid plate wouldnt I


I don't run a skid plate at all.
I have a golf R32 undertray on my bora though.

If you are really concerned I'd go with the hybrid pan and the engine mount spacers.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

my friend runs the hybrid on his tdi and aired out its still around 1" away from the ground...like my old gli was

if your on air tho seriously why are you scarred that you need a skid plate? running one wont let you go as low which is why my friend took his off it just sat on the ground

masontech used to make one tho


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> my friend runs the hybrid on his tdi and aired out its still around 1" away from the ground...like my old gli was
> 
> if your on air tho seriously why are you scarred that you need a skid plate? running one wont let you go as low which is why my friend took his off it just sat on the ground
> 
> masontech used to make one tho


 has your buddy had any issues with his hybrid one,, alot more stout than the oringnal design??


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

only reason he broke the stock pan was driving through a part of construction during rain and not seing the 3" manhole cover in time,

the hybrids are deff alot stronger with the half steel on them, on my gli i never ran into an issue with even hitting it and i went through one subframe without ever touching my pan


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> my friend runs the hybrid on his tdi and aired out its still around 1" away from the ground...like my old gli was
> 
> if your on air tho seriously why are you scarred that you need a skid plate? running one wont let you go as low which is why my friend took his off it just sat on the ground
> 
> masontech used to make one tho


heyyy im that friend! what i learned from this is that the skidplate gives you a false sense of security...i had mine on when i broke the oil pan...i hit whatever in the road and it just bent the skidplate right up in the middle and demolished the oil pan... and i was only doing about 30mph...i took it off then afterwards cuz i learned it doesnt do jack in a hardcore situation...its only really good for little scuffs over the ground...they WILL bend...after it broke i just ordered up a hybrid pan from idparts.com, and its only about $10 more than the stock pan...it helps out alot because now the subframe sits lower than the oil pan, so i just beat the subframe up...:thumbdown: but atleast its not a new oil pan everytime...pics for thought


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea they are pretty pointless. the only time i cracked my pan(on coils a while ago) was with a skid plate. It pressure cracked the pan right above the drain bolt. Also when i got air it held the car up alot. it was cool for dragging purposes thats about it. hybrid pan is 100% the best bet


----------

